# FASTTECH



## Achmat89 (30/12/14)

Hey guys

Has any of you purchased anything from Fasttech before?
I was just curious what the procedures are like and would it be a waste of time?

Please respond guys!

Thanx


----------



## johan (30/12/14)

Achmat88 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Has any of you purchased anything from Fasttech before?
> I was just curious what the procedures are like and would it be a waste of time?
> ...



I'd say 60%+ members have ordered in the past from Slowtech a.k.a Fasttech - if you're willing to wait a very long time, especially with our unstable incompetent SAPO, you are good to go. You register on their site, pay wit CC or PayPal - after many moons it arrives in SA and then your parcel is at the mercy of SAPO. You will be charged a small clearance fee by SAPO (R21 to R36).

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Wesley (30/12/14)

Fasttech is great, the issue is our post office. I ordered goods in October, still waiting. I know others have been waiting even longer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Achmat89 (30/12/14)

Thanx guys i appreciate the feedback... i really wna get the ipv2s or ipv3 but nobody is stocking it locally. The waiting game will probably be the only problem.


Jeez since October already @Wesley 
your patience game must be strong nuh


----------



## Wesley (30/12/14)

Fortunately I've only ordered small non-essential items from them eg. connectors, drip tips, pre-made coils, so the wait is ok. I would never order more important hardware from them. The IPV2 is available locally from Vape King.


----------



## Achmat89 (30/12/14)

I see they have the IPV2 yes but im looking for the IPV2 S, upgraded chip that gets 70watts @Wesley 
I just hope someone either gets a shipment soon in the new year or I'm going to have to order from Fasttech...

UNLESS...
There is anyone out there that has an IPV2S or IPV3 they willing to sell


----------



## Cat (30/12/14)

fasttech is great - definitely, when you consider the supply chain logistics. Excellent customer support, in English. 
Onsite forum amd reviews, you can get feedback from other people before you buy. 
My orders all been shipped within one to three days. Note that when you look at an item, or in search results, i think, it shows whether the item will be shipped (or picked for the order) or 1 working day or 3, 5 or 8 days. Their on-demand ordering. So if something you will order takes 5 days for them to source, you decide whether or not to do two separate orders. 
If you buy a mod, make sure it does not have a built-in battery or come with a battery - that messes up the shipping method, it will have to be sent surface mail. 
There is a subforum on ECF about fasttech. (i've never looked at it, just noticed it a few days ago.)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Achmat89 (30/12/14)

Cat said:


> fasttech is great - definitely, when you consider the supply chain logistics. Excellent customer support, in English.
> Onsite forum amd reviews, you can get feedback from other people before you buy.
> My orders all been shipped within one to three days. Note that when you look at an item, or in search results, i think, it shows whether the item will be shipped (or picked for the order) or 1 working day or 3, 5 or 8 days. Their on-demand ordering. So if something you will order takes 5 days for them to source, you decide whether or not to do two separate orders.
> If you buy a mod, make sure it does not have a built-in battery or come with a battery - that messes up the shipping method, it will have to be sent surface mail.
> There is a subforum on ECF about fasttech. (i've never looked at it, just noticed it a few days ago.)



Have you ordered a MOD from them before. I hope i will be just as lucky as you are with the quick service.
Is it really free shipping worldwide or is there a catch?


----------



## Riaz (30/12/14)

The catch is the waiting period 

I haven't had any issues with any of the mods I've bought from them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cat (30/12/14)

Waiting period is not different to anything else by mail. i've done at least 8 orders from fasttech and all were shipped within a day or two, except one or two that included items that were "Ships in 5 days" - iow, those take a week or so longer. 

China Post seems to be quicker than USPS. Shenzhen or...that manufacturing region, Guangdong whatever - which is where all these companies are - is well set up for it all. USA, the vendor you buy from is in some random place, they put it in the mail and it typically goes through 2 stages, 2 airport mail depots, before it leaves the US. 

* Only problem, of course, is SAPO and its backlog. 

Free shipping, everything, always. One of the reasons it is so big and people all over the world get stuff from it. Everywhere, most countries, exchange rate and shipping cost is expensive, like for us in SA - like for people in Eastern Europe and South America. Fasttech makes it affordable. 
When you check out, it will give you a list of shipping options, postal services, with Hong Kong Post or China Post selected, and showing estimated/typical number of days it would take. 

Free shipping, unlike ebay sellers in China...if you search ebay for something and order the result by Lowest Price + Shipping, Chinese sellers, you will see that the ones that offer free shipping, the item price is higher than than it is from sellers that charge for shipping. So the catch there is that the sellers with free shipping have included the shipping cost in the item price. It's up to you to do the search and see. 

Just make sure the mod you order does not include a battery. Every one shows it in the list of specs. 
Typically applies to the HANA MODZ clones/variants - they have many. Some of them come with batteries. HANA mini has built-in battery, like MVP and iStick. All the South East Asian postal services - the airlines got stricter about it after the MH370 story.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Achmat89 (30/12/14)

Cat said:


> Waiting period is not different to anything else by mail. i've done at least 8 orders from fasttech and all were shipped within a day or two, except one or two that included items that were "Ships in 5 days" - iow, those take a week or so longer.
> 
> China Post seems to be quicker than USPS. Shenzhen or...that manufacturing region, Guangdong whatever - which is where all these companies are - is well set up for it all. USA, the vendor you buy from is in some random place, they put it in the mail and it typically goes through 2 stages, 2 airport mail depots, before it leaves the US.
> 
> ...




I think i will take this. It says shipping in 5 days and im sure that is not too long
http://www.fasttech.com/products/3032/10011256/2023000

It's $86.67 and works out to R1007.43, or atleast i hope so.


----------



## VapeSnow (30/12/14)

I waited for almost 4months for my fasttech parcels


----------



## Aydhin (30/12/14)

My order from fastech at end of october arriver beginning of this month, just my 2c. Also paypal will charge a small fee for cash conversion to dollars bt theres a way around that . Just google it


----------



## zadiac (30/12/14)

VapeSnow said:


> I waited for almost 4months for my fasttech parcels



That was because of the SAPO strike I think. Usually Fasttech stuff takes about 30-45 days.


----------



## Achmat89 (30/12/14)

Aydhin said:


> My order from fastech at end of october arriver beginning of this month, just my 2c. Also paypal will charge a small fee for cash conversion to dollars bt theres a way around that . Just google it



Maybe share the inside info with us dude? @Aydhin
Would be appreciated


----------



## Aydhin (30/12/14)

Ill go find a link quick sorry bout that

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Aydhin (30/12/14)

http://lifehacker.com/5957808/avoid...exchange-rates-by-switching-one-little-option

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Achmat89 (30/12/14)

Aydhin said:


> http://lifehacker.com/5957808/avoid...exchange-rates-by-switching-one-little-option



Thanx buddy, this helps alot.


----------



## Aydhin (30/12/14)

Anytime mate


----------



## Cat (30/12/14)

zadiac said:


> That was because of the SAPO strike I think. Usually Fasttech stuff takes about 30-45 days.



Mine have typically been 3 to 4 weeks, same as USPS. 30-35 days is because the order included items marked as "Ships in 5 days" and the person didn't notice that. 
Those items not stock on hand, they batch order them every 5 days or so.


----------



## Cat (30/12/14)

That's a good mod to buy, kind of thinking of that myself. The new mini mods are attractive but i like the feel of the HANA in my hands so much, i cant see any real point in the minis. And this has the same buttons, that i like.
PS: And 70W enough for me, without the weight of 2 batteries and the hassle of paired batteries. And 1 battery,you can charge with USB if you need to, like travelling, you can use the car cigarette lighter outlet.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Achmat89 (30/12/14)

Cat said:


> That's a good mod to buy, kind of thinking of that myself. The new mini mods are attractive but i like the feel of the HANA in my hands so much, i cant see any real point in the minis. And this has the same buttons, that i like.



At the moment i have the smok xpro BT50 with an atlantis.

Im looking in to getting me the CLT2 plus and looking to get a mod abit more powerful than the 1 i have, i was curious and interested in the IPV3 but you cannot charge via USB
But i suppose the IPV2S could work just as well. Has the same features except for the 150w of course.
I just prefer box mods these days, feels great in my hands and in my opinion its safer than a mech mod, which i also was considering.

I love the Hana, just a pity they don't have higher wattage chips

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Frostbite (30/12/14)

Stupid Question - How do you track the parcel locally once it says dispatched to overseas ? (Singpost)


----------



## Aydhin (30/12/14)

I just used my singpost rracking number, inserted it in the local track and trace and it worked


----------



## Cat (30/12/14)

Achmat88 said:


> At the moment i have the smok xpro BT50 with an atlantis.
> 
> Im looking in to getting me the CLT2 plus and looking to get a mod abit more powerful than the 1 i have, i was curious and interested in the IPV3 but you cannot charge via USB
> But i suppose the IPV2S could work just as well. Has the same features except for the 150w of course.
> ...



i was going towards gtting a dual 18650 mod, then i realised they were all serial connected batteries, need to keep them in pairs, from new. i suppose the better dual chargers would keep them close enough, charging cut-off equally, but it's an added concern. 
Then i found that the custom box mods i was looking at, like the Ranger, are all variable voltage, not variable watts. i don't want to get into that either. 
Maybe i'll choose between the IPV2 or the fasttech HANA 50W.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Achmat89 (31/12/14)

Cat said:


> i was going towards gtting a dual 18650 mod, then i realised they were all serial connected batteries, need to keep them in pairs, from new. i suppose the better dual chargers would keep them close enough, charging cut-off equally, but it's an added concern.
> Then i found that the custom box mods i was looking at, like the Ranger, are all variable voltage, not variable watts. i don't want to get into that either.
> Maybe i'll choose between the IPV2 or the fasttech HANA 50W.



I was on the same buzz with the batteries... I actually watched a few vids of the MODs that takes dual batteries and most of the reviewers say that the battery life isn't as long as what people think its going to be, especially if you're vaping high watts.

So i think i will settle for the IPV2S mostly for the charging USB port


----------



## Robert Howes (31/12/14)

I waited 5 months fasttech and finally they admitted that the parcel was lost. 20 emails later they refunded me. 2 months later the parcel arrived.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Aydhin (31/12/14)

Did u send the parcel back or keep it lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Robert Howes (31/12/14)

most of it was given away to keep the Karma gods happy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aydhin (31/12/14)

Nice


----------



## Robert Howes (31/12/14)

aliexpress also have a lot of items to browse through and purchase should you choose to. http://activities.aliexpress.com/electronic_cigarettes.php


----------



## kev mac (11/6/15)

Achmat89 said:


> Thanx guys i appreciate the feedback... i really wna get the ipv2s or ipv3 but nobody is stocking it locally. The waiting game will probably be the only problem.
> 
> 
> Jeez since October already @Wesley
> your patience game must be strong nuh


Fasttech is good but slow. I'm from the States and didn't realize the issues w/S.A.P.O. Can you order from the U.S.? I've seen great deals on line.(ipv4 $59.00 wake&vape.com)

Reactions: Like 2


----------

